# Question on fish stand



## Gunney87 (Aug 27, 2008)

Im about to buy a 55 gallon fish tank and was planning on putting it on a sturdy table i have however i think the tank is longer by 4 inches, is it possible to just center it and let it hang off each side by 2 inches? This would save me the money of buying a stand - thanks


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

That's a recipe for disaster. A fish tank needs to be supported along all four edges or else it will place stress on the joints and the tank will eventually fail. Also, keep in mind the weight of a full tank: a 55 gallon aquarium weighs 625 pounds full, with a tank heavily stocked with live rock and sand weighing substantially more. I wouldn't trust this weight on even the sturdiest of tables.


----------



## Gunney87 (Aug 27, 2008)

yea thats what i figured, anybody know where i could get a stand for cheap?


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=328


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

if you're a little handy, here's a DIY site that could help you.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/diy_list.php


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

If you are not handy (such as myself!) you can also always look on the Craigslist in your area. That's where I found mine at 1/8 the price of retail and it was essentially brand new!


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

If you are not handy (such as myself!) you can also always look on the Craigslist in your area. That's where I found mine at 1/8 the price of retail and it was essentially brand new!


----------

